# Calf Butchering



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett O and Jon, kinda curious how you did your calves? I just spent a good while portioning out what could into bags(deboning) ribs into sections and cutting necks and spines into pieces my dogs can get a handle on.

By the way, even though I didn't want one, I got a head, and it was staring at me with one eye!:tape:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wait. What!?!? What do you MEAN!!!??? Are they only minimally processed? I thought that they came already cut up into portions with no skin or anything gross. 

I'm okay getting a couple of day old calves to feed my dog as long as they don't LOOK like a day old calves. I'm getting two this weekend. Now I'm scared....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

They didn't have skin and they were cut up into BIG chunks, way to big to just let my dogs go to town on those pieces. I put the leg portions in big ziplocs for outside chews but everything else I had to cut into smaller portions. And there were a few parts(not sure what) that I needed to take all the meat off of it, I got lots of boneless meat which is what I wanted, I do think that one of the dogs won't touch it though, as it does smell different.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sadly I couldnt feed mine....PM me if you want to know why...

But when I did go thru it I did notice that they DID look like calves, they had feet/lower legs with hooves and skin/hair still attached.


But Im not going to say anything more about that order.....as I was not happy with it at all.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I noticed that too - the smell. It is not really bad but it is different than the grassfed beef we get. My male won't touch it but loves all other beef. I didn't get it this time around becasue the smell did bother me and I would rather pay for the grass fed beef. The chunks are big but I got a good amount of meat. The leg bones stink so they were definitely outside chews.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

%*(#^%*@)&()[email protected]*%&@#(%^!)($&!#%*(^[email protected]#$&(


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You're funny - Ania's a big girl you should be able to use most of it as is. She may love it - my girls have no problem it is just my boy who didn't like it. There was hair on the legs but not on any other pieces.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Sadly I couldnt feed mine....PM me if you want to know why...
> 
> But when I did go thru it I did notice that they DID look like calves, they had feet/lower legs with hooves and skin/hair still attached.
> 
> ...


Mine definitely weren't like that, no feet, skin, fur or anything, unless I knew they were calves and for that darned head showing up, lol you couldn't tell exactly what kind of animal it was. That sucks!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Mine definitely weren't like that, no feet, skin, fur or anything, unless I knew they were calves and for that darned head showing up, lol you couldn't tell exactly what kind of animal it was. That sucks!


Probably they cherry-picked yours special because Dave is so damn charming and they knew he was doing the pick up. I better work on my charm... I can't handle cutting up baby cows. Hey Re, wanna come help? You can haaave soooome. :becky:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Probably they cherry-picked yours special because Dave is so damn charming and they knew he was doing the pick up. I better work on my charm... I can't handle cutting up baby cows. He Re, wanna come help? You can haaave soooome. :becky:



I would have been HAPPY to chop mine up...at 7 I was out helping my dad butcher the meat rabbits that I had also helped fatten up!!LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Probably they cherry-picked yours special because Dave is so damn charming and they knew he was doing the pick up. I better work on my charm... I can't handle cutting up baby cows. Hey Re, wanna come help? You can haaave soooome. :becky:


oh, sure you can.....don't want any --- but i'll come help....you big baby LOL

my question is...WHERE IS LISA??????

there is another order on the list for baby bull dairy calves....if anyone has looked....i thought i read they were cut into four inch chunks?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> oh, sure you can.....don't want any --- but i'll come help....you big baby LOL
> 
> my question is...WHERE IS LISA??????
> 
> *there is another order on the list for baby bull dairy calves.*...if anyone has looked....*i thought i read they were cut into four inch chunks?*


Where??  :happy:
and
Some of mine where MUCH larger then that!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if this keeps up, i think i'll stick with plymouth poultry. i'm not doing odd smelling beef with one eyed heads


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

With all the stinky stuff we already feed weird calves are not on my list - but I sure want our grass fed beef. That stuff is lovely. I will be going to Plymouth after August 20th so if you want something let me know. At least with them I don't have to know I got a one eyed animal. LOL:smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> oh, sure you can.....don't want any --- but i'll come help....you big baby LOL
> 
> my question is...WHERE IS LISA??????
> 
> there is another order on the list for baby bull dairy calves....if anyone has looked....i thought i read they were cut into four inch chunks?


Lisa has posted that her butcher has answered her emails! Something is up with that, maybe it was way too much work for them................

The calf is in 6-8" chunks, and the one eyed calf was that way because it was sawed in half..........................lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> one eyed calf was that way because it was sawed in half..........................lol


I found that REALLY weird!! I was hoping for a nice whole head to throw at tue boys!!:tongue1:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

All of our girls have loved every ounce of it. We feed the chunks whole, bone in and the girls consume every part of it...even the skull. The bones seem very soft, kinda like pork bones because it takes some time for the dogs to get through them, but they eat them completely. 

The heads are weird, but the dogs seem to really enjoy them...and the tongue is huge which is a good source of muscle meat. 

We also didn't have any feet, hair or hooves on them. And even if they were on there....I would still feed them. We had a llama butchered for the girls once and the feet were a good rec bone for them. 

And the smell? These are day old calves. Technically they are "veal" in that they are kinda a whole different protein source compared to beef. The meat looks more like pork in color. I'm not too worried about it. 

We will definitely order them again in the future and couldn't be happier!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> there is another order on the list for baby bull dairy calves....if anyone has looked....i thought i read they were cut into four inch chunks?


It's all the same thing. I ordered too late to get in on the same group everyone else got in on. But it turns out that the farmer (?) was able to get enough to fulfill all of our orders. Plus four extra. I had only ordered one, but bumped it up when the extra four became available. Kinda wish I hadn't done that...



whiteleo said:


> The calf is in 6-8" chunks, and the one eyed calf was that way because it was sawed in half..........................lol


Aw you're sick, Robin. "LOL"????? You sick, sick lady...uke:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

look on the co op list. there were some bull dairy calves being offered....yesterday, i think.

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/WAzzuOR_BARF/message/13644


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Lisa has posted that her butcher has answered her emails! Something is up with that, maybe it was way too much work for them................
> 
> The calf is in 6-8" chunks, and the one eyed calf was that way because it was sawed in half..........................lol


i think you should preserve it in a jar, robin...

what does it mean, that lisa heard from her butchers? does this mean real meat? LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Lisa has posted that her butcher has answered her emails! Something is up with that, maybe it was way too much work for them................
> 
> The calf is in 6-8" chunks, and the one eyed calf was that way because it was sawed in half..........................lol


i didn't see any posts by lisa....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> look on the co op list. there were some bull dairy calves being offered....yesterday, i think.


Yeah, silly. The same ones! THe people already on the order didn't take all that was available, so they opened it up to the whole list. 



magicre said:


> i think you should preserve it in a jar, robin...
> 
> what does it mean, that lisa heard from her butchers? does this mean real meat? LOL


I remember that. THe butcher is busy doing human meat orders (those jerks). No time for our dog. Maybe in a couple months.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i think you should preserve it in a jar, robin...
> 
> what does it mean, that lisa heard from her butchers? does this mean real meat? LOL


Oops I should have said "Lisa hasn't heard"


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm getting too old for this.

but i do have a question about these calves...if they are only a day old, how nutritious can they be...i love veal too, but i don't eat it for its nutrition....and i think they treat calves for veal differently although it's been too long and i'd have to look it up....

have they been alive long enough?

let's not forget i'm a city girl...so try to stop laughing as we read this.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Man. I just keep feeling better and better about this order. So babies don't even offer very much nutrition???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Meat is meat and I'm getting a good amount from them, but you'll have to ask the expert. I would expect that they have been in the womb sucking nutrients away from its mother so they have some value. I noticed that when I cut their necks in half stuff oozed out of the bone, that's gotta be good right?


I can see Richelle's face now! LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, in real life, in my circle, I'm the crazy meat girl with no fear who doesn't get grossed out that easily. But I really can't compete with you guys.... 

Neck ooze. Can't. Frickin'. WAIT.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i didn't say that. i was ASKING that.

if you want me to come over and help you have to listen...LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Meat is meat and I'm getting a good amount from them, but you'll have to ask the expert. I would expect that they have been in the womb sucking nutrients away from its mother so they have some value. I noticed that when I cut their necks in half stuff oozed out of the bone, that's gotta be good right?
> 
> 
> I can see Richelle's face now! LOL


robin,you're just bad.....LOL

richelle, you gaggin' yet?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My order was the freeway accident order. I got like 6 legs, about 3 livers and way too many organs for any normal animal (LOL) what I didn't get was a neck, I couldn't have put that calf back together to save my life. It was nice to get alot of organ. I might order again but I just really want my grassfed beef. Also now they are putting the calf in 5 gallon buckets?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Liz said:


> My order was the freeway accident order. I got like 6 legs, about 3 livers and way too many organs for any normal animal (LOL) what I didn't get was a neck, I couldn't have put that calf back together to save my life. It was nice to get alot of organ. I might order again but I just really want my grassfed beef. Also now they are putting the calf in 5 gallon buckets?


Smart idea!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> My order was the freeway accident order. I got like 6 legs, about 3 livers and way too many organs for any normal animal (LOL) what I didn't get was a neck, I couldn't have put that calf back together to save my life. It was nice to get alot of organ. I might order again but I just really want my grassfed beef. *Also now they are putting the calf in 5 gallon buckets?*


I would hope so!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> My order was the freeway accident order. I got like 6 legs, about 3 livers and way too many organs for any normal animal (LOL) what I didn't get was a neck, I couldn't have put that calf back together to save my life. It was nice to get alot of organ. I might order again but I just really want my grassfed beef. Also now they are putting the calf in 5 gallon buckets?


liz and her six legged calf.

i can't stop laughing.....

maybe it's a summer thing with lisa and her butchers....but can't we at least have the trim? LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

This time, the calves will come in two 5 gallon buckets. So even if the calves are gross, I'll still have four 5 gallon buckets. And those are always handy!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ania's Mommy said:


> This time, the calves will come in two 5 gallon buckets. So even if the calves are gross, I'll still have four 5 gallon buckets. And those are always handy!


When do you get them???? (I wanna play butcher!LOL)


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> i didn't say that. i was ASKING that.
> 
> if you want me to come over and help you have to listen...LOL


Oh. WELL then... I would guess that, like all baby things, it would have added nutrients. You know, like baby spinach and stuff? 'Cuz it's all concentrated and new? Of course, I may be full of crap. I don't actually know if baby things have concentrated nutrients. I kinda made that up. But it make sense to me. Plus, I feel the need to rationalize getting these calves since they don't sound very pleasant otherwise.



Scarlett_O' said:


> When do you get them???? (I wanna play butcher!LOL)


Sunday!! I'm gonna try and get through it myself, but I'll call in the experts if I need to.:wink: I gotta learn how to curb my gag reflex. Plus, I think we have some latex gloves around here somewhere... ANd a respirator... And a Tyvek suit...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

HAHAHA, well Im only a few min away if you need help!LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have to bow out. the venison is coming.....and there's a lot of packaging.....who's coming over to help....there are prises.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm praying it comes on MONDAY, my day off so I actually can help...........I hate always volunteering my husband to do the dirty work for me!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

the more i hear about these calves, the more i don't want one.....although you can't beat the price....and it makes sense....babies make for succulent bbq....why not baby calves....just kidding, really....

how can i be so disgusting on only one cup of coffee...blech...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> i have to bow out. the venison is coming.....and there's a lot of packaging.....who's coming over to help....there are prises.


If you want/need help and I don't work ill gladly help! when is the veni coming?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> If you want/need help and I don't work ill gladly help! when is the veni coming?


we just got the notice that it's coming on the 1st or 2nd of august...i think that is in less than a week....and let the frantic emails begin 

thanks abi for offering..i really was kidding...although you're welcome to come over...but who knows when it's coming...could be monday. could be tuesday. could be delayed a week. who knows?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> we just got the notice that it's coming on the 1st or 2nd of august...i think that is in less than a week....and let the frantic emails begin
> 
> thanks abi for offering..i really was kidding...although you're welcome to come over...but who knows when it's coming...could be monday. could be tuesday. could be delayed a week. who knows?


Haha sounds like fun:tongue1: sadly I work all week:lol: (but what a fun birthday that would turn out to be:laugh


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Haha sounds like fun:tongue1: sadly I work all week:lol: (but what a fun birthday that would turn out to be:laugh


is it your birthday soon?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> is it your birthday soon?


Yep Monday!!:happy:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yep Monday!!:happy:


since i have no memory.....happy early birthday...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> since i have no memory.....happy early birthday...


Hehe, thank you!:biggrin:

You might be the only person close to me that wishes me one!:smile: (aside from husband:wink: I will NOT allow him to forget!LOL:lol


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You are showing your age - LOL - you must be young enough to want your birthday remembered so Happy, Happy Birthday and I hope your family does something lovely for you. Before you ask i am 29 plus shipping and handling - that's my story andd I am sticking to it.:twitch:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

since i don't really know how old i am...i just celebrate the day i was born. 

i love the shipping and handling, liz


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> You are showing your age - LOL - you must be young enough to want your birthday remembered so Happy, Happy Birthday and I hope your family does something lovely for you. Before you ask i am 29 plus shipping and handling - that's my story andd I am sticking to it.:twitch:


LOL, Im..................Sorry, I had to count that one up-I never keep up with my own age!LOL Im 23 this year....but my whole family is down in Southern Cali and the in-laws are still not very friendly towards me. So...ya!!

Well my MiL DID ask Jesse if we where going to do anything for my bday, and said "Why dont we have a BBQ here, that way we dont have to worry about all Abi's pets?" but those are NEVER fun for me...and if I have to lock my boys up for one of our free 2 days a week just so that they can invite who THEY want to invite and not even supply me with adult beverages to be able to stand being around them its just not going to happen!!(and NO they wont supply me with adult drinks...just beer..and I dont do pee-water!:wink


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay. Got the calves.

What do you make of these:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i like the buckets LOL

and the meat looks fine, if not a little rough cut....and for 35.00, it's perfect.

how does it smell...?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> how does it smell...?


Like holy hell.

Maaaan!!! Why can't I take pictures as good as Jon? You can't really tell, but the buckets on the right have GREEN meat in them!! 

Abi, I might need the # for the cougar rescue...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Like holy hell.
> 
> Maaaan!!! Why can't I take pictures as good as Jon? You can't really tell, but the buckets on the right have GREEN meat in them!!
> 
> Abi, I might need the # for the cougar rescue...


ah. then no. they are not only not perfect. but green? OMG.

don't make the cougars eat this. toss them and try to get your money back..

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> robin,you're just bad.....LOL
> 
> richelle, you gaggin' yet?


Robin may not be, but I AM. . . . Totally GROSSED out. Will NEVER order YUCK!!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Scarlett - and many, many,many more. You are YOUNG enough to want yours remembered and I am OLD enough to be grateful that I'm still here to be Remembered! <lol>


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wonder why liz and robin's didn't smell like holy hell....different is not the same as OMG. this stinks...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

magicre said:


> i wonder why liz and robin's didn't smell like holy hell....different is not the same as OMG. this stinks...


I'm okay with "weird" smells. i.e. goat, lamb, venison, etc. But the green buckets? They smell like really old... ass... Plus, they're GREEN!

The other two buckets seem fine. Of course, they have about half the amount of meat in them.

Trying to compose myself here. Not sure what to do...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> I'm okay with "weird" smells. i.e. goat, lamb, venison, etc. But the green buckets? They smell like really old... ass... Plus, they're GREEN!
> 
> The other two buckets seem fine. Of course, they have about half the amount of meat in them.
> 
> Trying to compose myself here. Not sure what to do...


i get it. yeah, lamb and goat and venison have their own unique smells...but they don't smell like old ass....aptly put.

i wouldn't feed any of it. to me, 

it's just not worth it. after abi's experience and now this?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aaand we have feet. Little baby cow feet. With hair on them. Oh gawd. I can't do it. I gagged a bunch and nearly puked all up in one of the green buckets. The green buckets are for sure out. The other two I can maybe handle. But there are baby feet in the bottom of at least one of them...


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

This is only slightly off-topic, but I got chicken feet and heads/necks in early June from a family farm, long story short they ended up being out way longer than they should have been and most were reeeeeally stinky, some were green. I tossed most of the heads/necks and kept all of the feet. After a couple of weeks they completely stopped stinking, and Wallaby's been fine after eating them. I'm not suggesting you do that, Richelle, just my experience.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I laughingly say told ya so. My meat was not green and didn't reek like that it was just not a beefy smell and Lord knows with the amount of meats my dogs go through I have gottent really good at what different proteins smell like. I am not hyper sensitive either. I will not buy the calves especially with this batch you got. I will wait for the beef or just do beef heart and ribs. I am sorry you got that I would definately get my money back at least ont he green ones the other two are probably fine. It is different though. I just don't like the many discrepancies in the product. I hope you can use some.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If you don't want it offer it to someone on the list! My meat was not like that at all, mine was very red in color. Give Ania the feet, she'll love them! They don't call us PMR feeders for nothing. And if the stinky meat is just slightly odd, my garbage gut would eat it and be just fine, probably just some gas for a day..................LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> I laughingly say told ya so. My meat was not green and didn't reek like that it was just not a beefy smell and Lord knows with the amount of meats my dogs go through I have gottent really good at what different proteins smell like. I am not hyper sensitive either. I will not buy the calves especially with this batch you got. I will wait for the beef or just do beef heart and ribs. I am sorry you got that I would definately get my money back at least ont he green ones the other two are probably fine. It is different though. I just don't like the many discrepancies in the product. I hope you can use some.


SAME HERE!!! Ya know I tried to "man up" and got another one...it was **slightly** green...by the time Richelle called me I had it all put away, kinda trying to decide if Im going to feed it our not....2 out of my 3 boys had NO problem with it...but I HIGHLY doubt that Leo or the girls will eat it!LOL

I shall, from now on be waiting for ANYTHING other then this order!!!>:/


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Trying to compose myself here. Not sure what to do...


Oh sure.... so you call Jon & Natalie knowing they'll be in Seattle tomorrow and ask them to rescue you from the stinky meat LOL!!! 

Abi, do you want us to take any meat off your hands while we're in town?? :wink:

Anyone wanna have lunch @ Pike Place Market around 11 tomorrow?? :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

see, richelle and abi, you have a knight in some kind of armour offering to rescue you....

personally, i don't care how strong my dogs' acids are.....when it gets to the point where i can't stand the odour, they don't get the food.

i believe in the 'just because i can doesn't mean i will'.....

i am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad i didn't do this order.


----------



## hovad123 (Dec 7, 2010)

What do you mean by green (sorry to be dense), like rotting?

I got a grass fed dead calf(well technically not, it never ate anything) that I quartered yesterday and I got it within a few hours of its death. It definitely smelled nasty but nasty like a cow not nasty like rotten.

Also do you guys let them eat everything, the hooves were super soft (it was premature and died a few hours after birth). Is there anything I should avoid?

I threw out the intestines and kept everything else. I left some of the skin and fur on the bottoms of the legs because it was too difficult to remove.

I was very excited when my farmer friend called me but I am also apprehensive because I have never done this before.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Aaand we have feet. Little baby cow feet. With hair on them. Oh gawd. I can't do it. I gagged a bunch and nearly puked all up in one of the green buckets. The green buckets are for sure out. The other two I can maybe handle. But there are baby feet in the bottom of at least one of them...


:lol: .......I'm sorry, you guys probably aren't having a good time but this thread is very entertaining.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

KlaMarie said:


> :lol: .......I'm sorry, you guys probably aren't having a good time but this thread is very entertaining.


i agree...it is entertaining...

i'm so glad i didn't buy these calves...they'd be in the trash and i'd be out 35. per calf. blech.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

hovad123 said:


> What do you mean by green (sorry to be dense), like rotting?
> 
> I got a grass fed dead calf(well technically not, it never ate anything) that I quartered yesterday and I got it within a few hours of its death. It definitely smelled nasty but nasty like a cow not nasty like rotten.
> 
> ...



Probably not much that you can/should avoid....I throw out questionable bones from inside after I have totally taken off all the meat from them, and I got lots of nice red meat from my calves.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Oh sure.... so you call Jon & Natalie knowing they'll be in Seattle tomorrow and ask them to rescue you from the stinky meat LOL!!!
> 
> Abi, do you want us to take any meat off your hands while we're in town?? :wink:
> 
> Anyone wanna have lunch @ Pike Place Market around 11 tomorrow?? :biggrin:


HAHA, No I think we are good....but If I have anything more I will be sure to keep it for a couple weeks...as it seems like ya'll are coming over here quite regularly!LOL

(And...ah damn, if only I had seen this!! I was TOTALLY down in Seattle RIGHT near PP at that time!!!)



magicre said:


> see, richelle and abi, you have a knight in some kind of armour offering to rescue you....
> 
> personally, i don't care how strong my dogs' acids are.....when it gets to the point where i can't stand the odour, they don't get the food.
> 
> ...


LOL, eh...my last one wasnt bad enough that I couldnt stand the smell...Leo couldnt stand it...but the other two where ALL OVER IT!!! (But Im a country girl at heart....I can stand in a bank in downtown Seattle with my "horse $h*t" boots on and forget about them before someone cusses at me and I think "OH YA!! Im not in Enumclaw any more!!LOL":lol



KlaMarie said:


> :lol: .......I'm sorry, you guys probably aren't having a good time but this thread is very entertaining.


I have been laughing thru the whole thing!!:lol: :tongue:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

hovad123 said:


> What do you mean by green (sorry to be dense), like rotting?
> 
> I got a grass fed dead calf(well technically not, it never ate anything) that I quartered yesterday and I got it within a few hours of its death. It definitely smelled nasty but nasty like a cow not nasty like rotten.
> 
> ...


Rotten meat smells very distinct. Without ever smelling rotten meat, you know exactly when meat has turned. Trust me LOL

But even "turned" meat is typically fine for dogs that are very well adjusted to a raw diet. Well adjusted means like 6 months into it at the very least with full variety. Its definitely not a good idea to feed turned meat to a newly transitioned dog. 

From the sounds of it, the calf you got should be just fine to feed. Freshly butchered meat smells WORLDS different than the stuff that was butchered LONG ago that people get in the supermarket. The "gross" smell that people are talking about in this thread is what I consider the normal smell for freshly butchered meat. 

Sidenote: We are pretty happy with our second order from the co op. A bit more bone than expected but overall we're pretty happy :thumb:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm still working on getting the last of my calf all packaged up, thank god I only have one garbage bag left to do. I have to say for the price this was a really good buy. My meat was nice, although I really miss Trina's butchers meat, I wonder what is happening with that?


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

This thread has me squealing and giggling like a little girl. I'm jealous of all you Washingtonians!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh yeah! I meant to post some pictures of the grisly calves.

The four buckets containing 2 calves (I think I posted these earlier).








Okay, this was kinda cool. They left a bunch of the organs intact!! So (if all the knowledge I've gained about dead animal anatomy is somewhat correct), I believe you're looking at a trachea, lungs, liver, and some other stuff. Oh! And a super cute little doggy waiting for her dinner! I only found one of these "organ strings", though, so I assume Jon & Natalie got the other one. ;-)








EEEEEWWWWWW!!!! Legs!!!! Sooo stinkin' gross. And yes. That's poo in them thar hooves.








Poooooo!!!!!!!!!! These also went to Jon & Natalie. After, of course I hosed the crap out of them (no pun intended. Ok, it totally was). I just knew I wouldn't be able to look at my baby the same after seeing her gnaw on a baby's leg.








Okay, WTH is this? *please don't say brain*please don't say brain*


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously. What IS it? I kept it, so... Generally, I like to know what exactly I am feeding....








Aaaahhh! The horror! This was the first time I've actually done the breakdown and packaging of anything outside. It was totally warranted. Frickin'. Ew.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hahahahah Richelle I luvs you!!!LOL :tongue1: :laugh:

mostly cause when I did ours I turned the buckets up side down, pulled out stuff that resembled eah other and put each pile that I made into grocery store bags....then those got frozen...and now are getting fed!Lol. But I've got to say, I have no idea what that one thing is!:tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I didn't read all 8 pages. Sorry. 

Mine ame in big chunks. I didn't actually cut anything up. I just rebagged the chunks that I pulled out of the bag. If they were huge chunks, they went into their own bag, but the smaller ones would go 2-4 to a bag depending on the size and amount of meat.

For feeding, I pull out a bag and thaw it and feed it over a few days. If it is a big chunk, I slice off all the meat and put into a separate container and the bone either goes back in the freezer to be fed later as a weekend treat chew (if I thaw it early in the week) or goes into the fridge (if I thaw it later in the week). For the smaller chunks, I just use a whole chunk as a meal or part of a meal and adjust boneless meats accordingly.

That picture, Richelle, looks to me (and I am no expert) like little pieces of shredded fat.

I bought mine from Abi's first order. Turns out I got the good, edible calf. Haha. Sorry Abi...

Anyhow, mine had a positively perfect lack of green meat and doesn't have a weird smell. It smells like freshly butchered newborn.

I packaged mine up right in the middle of my kitchen. It was too late to thaw it outside and I would never have trusted the raccoons and lions to leave it out to thaw overnight! I would have woken up to a wildlife park in my backyard! Personally, I would order them again. I would make sure I knew the details first and would pick them up myself so that, if anything was wrong, I could yell and holler at those responsible personally. 

If anyone over near Bremerton ever needs help packaging and sorting meat, I'll help! It sounds sick, but I have no problem hacking apart carcasses. I have considered finding work in a butcher's shop many times.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, did mine right in the kitchen sink, I cut everything up and repackaged it except for the leg bones which didn't have hair on them, LOL

I'm sure that piece is from somewhere other than the brain......Also, been trying to make room in the freezer as I offered to store stuff for someone up here on the list who is out of town the month of August, so I've been taking out cases of stuff and cutting up and repackaging, what I thought was my last case of beef heart turned out to be another case of venison hearts, I really am losing my mind....I just got 2 cases 2 weeks ago.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

looks like fat to me, richelle...

and the stink might have been from the poo legs, maybe?

because from what i can see, it doesn't look like bad meat....it's nice and pink, like pink veal should be....

still, you've ruined me for ordering any LOL

and after you came over to pick up your venison lung...

the next day at oh dark thirty, i'm divvying up venison trim and heart because i was sharing....

the blood was running down my garage into the street.

all i needed was for one of the old people to be taking an early walk to see the carnage going on in my garage....


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Nah, I can handle poo smell. I grew up on a farm and had to muck stalls. No big thang. In fact, I even kinda like it. Reminds me of home... Besides, the feet were in the "good smelling" buckets. I found a total of 4 feet. So (since I got 2 calves and I'm also a math wiz), my guess is that there were 4 more in the other two buckets that went with Jon & Natalie (who took the non-pink meat).

You know what would make me feel better, Re? If you would PLEEEEEAAASSEE wear a hockey mask and rev up a chainsaw every once in a while when you portion meat in your garage.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Nah, I can handle poo smell. I grew up on a farm and had to muck stalls. No big thang. In fact, I even kinda like it. Reminds me of home... Besides, the feet were in the "good smelling" buckets. I found a total of 4 feet. So (since I got 2 calves and I'm also a math wiz), my guess is that there were 4 more in the other two buckets that went with Jon & Natalie (who took the non-pink meat).
> 
> You know what would make me feel better, Re? If you would PLEEEEEAAASSEE wear a hockey mask and rev up a chainsaw every once in a while when you portion meat in your garage.


ok. next time, i'll open the garage door all the way....if you have a hockey mask i can borrow, and the money it will take to repair the cement floor....and also come over and operate the chain saw, i'm down with that.....


----------

